# Crappie flies ?



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I have never taken out the fly rod for crappie before, but I'm going to at Piedmont soon. Can anyone suggest a couple good patterns for slabs ? I'm thinking small Clouser's and wolly buggers.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

esoxhunter said:


> I have never taken out the fly rod for crappie before, but I'm going to at Piedmont soon. Can anyone suggest a couple good patterns for slabs ? I'm thinking small Clouser's and wolly buggers.


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


Shallow diving clousers silver over white, yellow over white , chart over white! Dumbell eyes made out of bead chain not lead!


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

L'il Bugger beadhead in white. Slays 'em.

Really easy tie. A 3/4-hook-length tuft of white rabbit for a tail, palmer 2 or 3 white peacock herls. Small brass bead head. Wet fly hook. Use red thread. 

Let it drop next to sunken cover and hang on.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

check out mad rivers website they carry some crappie flies, the have a yellow crappie fly that has done well for me.


----------



## ValleyTracker (Jan 7, 2006)

White and yellow Wooly Buggers have worked great for me in the past.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks for the help!
My father has been fishing them with spincast gear for decades. I hope to show him the benefits of fly gear since he's always looking for lighter jigs to cast.


----------

